# new guy questioins



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Trying to get away from Directv and new to TiVo! Hope this is the right forum. I plan on purchasing a 4 tuner unit and a mini! 3 questions, besides the $8 monthly charge for Hulu on the main unit is there an additional monthly charge for Hulu on the Mini? I have an internet repeater (Cisco re1000) with a port for ethernet, can this be used? There appears to be a reduced monthly service charge of $2 for multiple equipment. Does the mini qualify? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You can use the same Hulu account for all devices you have, so you should only have to pay $8/month to have access to Hulu on both the Roamio and the Mini. Most streaming services don't limit the number of devices you can register your account on, only the number of simultaneous streams. I think Hulu limits users to 1 simultaneous stream per account, so you just can't watch Hulu on your Roamio and Mini at the exact same time.

The service fee for the mini is either $6/month or $150 for lifetime. I recommend just doing the lifetime.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the answer! Is there any advantage buying directly from Tivo or is it better to buy from someone like Best Buy? I'm buying the cheapest 4 tuner model and a mini!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I would look for the best deal. If you're a member of the BB rewards program there might be a small advantage in buying from them. TiVo is currently having an NCAA tournament promotion for up to $75 off. (At least I think it is still running.) Also look at amazon and eBay.

Fwiw I've bought my last 2 TiVos from TiVo.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you are planning on going with lifetime service on the Roamio, it would probably be best to buy the Roamio from a third-party retailer, because you can then use the code "PLSR" when you activate lifetime service to get $100 off. 

Usually, units sold directly by TiVo come pre-activated with service, so you can't use that discount code on them. The only way around this is to call up TiVo directly and ask them if they will sell you a unit without service. Some other users have had success doing this by telling TiVo they want an unactivated unit because they plan on transferring service from another TiVo, but I don't know whether or not TiVo actually tries to verify that you have another unit to transfer service from.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't understand the lifetime service! If the service is attached to the box and not to you, and the warranty on the box is 1 year, what happens if the box flames out after 13 months? Is the lifetime service a crap shoot?


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Please understand I'm a senior and sometimes this stuff boggles my mind! I just bought a Roku (which I'm taking back and replacing with TiVo) that was new tech to me!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldelpa said:


> Trying to get away from Directv and new to TiVo! Hope this is the right forum. I plan on purchasing a 4 tuner unit and a mini! 3 questions, besides the $8 monthly charge for Hulu on the main unit is there an additional monthly charge for Hulu on the Mini? I have an internet repeater (Cisco re1000) with a port for ethernet, can this be used? There appears to be a reduced monthly service charge of $2 for multiple equipment. Does the mini qualify? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post!


As described, one Hulu account is good for all minis as they run off the host Roamio.

Sent you a PM with a $50 off coupon code for the Roamio, let me know if you don't need it as I will pass it along to someone else and you may wish to call Tivo if you buy directly from them as many are getting the Mini half price at $49.99 but it's not an advertised special so you need to talk to real person to order.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oldelpa said:


> I don't understand the lifetime service! If the service is attached to the box and not to you, and the warranty on the box is 1 year, what happens if the box flames out after 13 months? Is the lifetime service a crap shoot?


Here is a thorough discussion about monthly vs. lifetime service:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515396



Oldelpa said:


> Please understand I'm a senior and sometimes this stuff boggles my mind! I just bought a Roku (which I'm taking back and replacing with TiVo) that was new tech to me!


You might want to keep the Roku in addition to a TiVo. I have both a Roku and a Roamio, and the Roku is a great little device. While the Roamio will do some streaming, it doesn't do everything like the Roku does.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

With lifetime, you can buy the extended warranty if you are concerned about the box dieing after the orginal warranty expires. The most common parts that fail is the hard drive and in the Roamio, it's very easy to replace. The second biggest part that fails is the power supply or hdmi port which yes, the purchase of lifetime can be a gamble. Tivo has been known to offer reasonable lifetime transfer rates towards a new Tivo if the box is less than 2 years old, after that not much. 

If you aren't planning on buying a new Tivo everything a new one comes out, lifetime will save you money in 2-3 years, the biggest asset is lifetime increases the resale value considerably. 

The biggest problem with purchasing lifetime is that you are required to complete your service commitment if you subscribe a new Tivo which is usually one year, i have a Premiere that still has a 5 months of two year contract, I can buy lifetime for it right now but it won't take effect until the 5 months are over.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks to all and eboydog ---a big thanks! I'll have wife call tomorrow (I'm getting deaf).


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

In fastening the units up, can I just hard wire the Roamio to the ethernet port on the repeater (that sits in the living room) and hard wire the mini to the modem/router ethernet port in the family room? Would that allow the units to 'talk' to each other?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldelpa said:


> Thanks to all and eboydog ---a big thanks! I'll have wife call tomorrow (I'm getting deaf).


No problem, check your PM I just sent you my $75 code, I'm not going to buy another Roamio anytime soon so someone may as well partake.

Let me know why which one you use and I will pass the other along. :up:


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldelpa said:


> In fastening the units up, can I just hard wire the Roamio to the ethernet port on the repeater (that sits in the living room) and hard wire the mini to the modem/router ethernet port in the family room? Would that allow the units to 'talk' to each other?


As long as it all devices are on the same home network. Not sure what you mean by repeater? All the devices need full access to each other with the Roamio and mini both having Internet access.

If you can't get ethernet to the Mini, it has Moca built into it, the Roamio basic doesn't so unless you have Fios and already have Moca running, you will need a Adaptec Moca adapter to bridge your home network into your coax line, Tivo has them for $49.95 which at last count was the cheapest., $89 for a two pack but you may only need one depending on what you already have.

Meant to also suggest that ethernet is the best as far as stability is concerned, Moca can give you headache when it goes bad. If everything is connected with ethernet, you will be better to try that first.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

More questions! To get the $100 discount on lifetime do I need buy from a 3rd party (as mentioned above) or can I request it from TiVo? Does Tivo have a "payment plan" eg. "3 easy installments, etc" or do they want the whole shot at the time of sign up? Can I defer lifetime decision for a month or so until I decide whether I want to make that commitment? It's big money for retired people!


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

The repeater is an extension of wifi. My big screen tv doesn't have built in wifi but if I hook an ethernet cable from it to the repeater I can access the modem/router. I think it should work as basically it's the same as running an ethernet cable direct to the mod/router.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

I think a better name for the repeater would be 'bridge'!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldelpa said:


> More questions! To get the $100 discount on lifetime do I need buy from a 3rd party (as mentioned above) or can I request it from TiVo? Does Tivo have a "payment plan" eg. "3 easy installments, etc" or do they want the whole shot at the time of sign up? Can I defer lifetime decision for a month or so until I decide whether I want to make that commitment? It's big money for retired people!


Third party to use the lifetime code, Tivo's directly from Tivo are not eligible and you can only use Roamio $75 purchase discount code from Tivo (just one, not two).

No payment plan but I believe you might be able to chose a higher monthly fee that comes with no service commitment and add lifetime later when you can afford it BUT I'm not sure if new Roamio s can be subscribed monthly without at least a one year commitment. Used ones can but then you lose the March Madness discount code but the PLRS is still good for $100 off lifetime.

They don't let you get away with too many discounts.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey dog let me change the subject for a second. Anyone on here you can think of or anyone reading this know anything about grounding a rooftop antenna? Can really use some knowledge on that , too!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oldelpa said:


> Hey dog let me change the subject for a second. Anyone on here you can think of or anyone reading this know anything about grounding a rooftop antenna? Can really use some knowledge on that , too!


A direct #12 wire to a copper 6 foot ground rod will do the job for most people. You should have such a rod near your AC power input of your home.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

lessd, unfortunately, that would be on the other end of the house! And where the cable has to enter the basement is in the middle of the house. So, if I have to individually ground the tripod and the cable I would need 2 new ground rods! One at the house end where the antenna is and one midway where the cable enters! And the these would be chained to the service entrance at the other end.

Boy, I hope that's not true!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldelpa said:


> lessd, unfortunately, that would be on the other end of the house! And where the cable has to enter the basement is in the middle of the house. So, if I have to individually ground the tripod and the cable I would need 2 new ground rods! One at the house end where the antenna is and one midway where the cable enters! And the these would be chained to the service entrance at the other end.
> 
> Boy, I hope that's not true!


It's best to have the ground rods for right were both line enter the house, having grown up in the days were all you had for TV was the outside antenna, it's really important to have that line grounded before it enters your house. It doesn't take a direct lighting strike to damage equipment, just the static charge from a wind storm can create a surge on the antenna line.

I don't have a external antenna but I do have my cable grounded with a copper rod which I installed when I had satellite dish. The existing cable TV line wasn't grounded but when I switched to cable, I used the grounding rod because it was left over from the satellite antenna. Now that was many years ago when the copper rods were real copper as now I think most of them are just copper plated steel rods since the cost of copper is so high.

Last summer lighting struck across the street and while I lost a few electronic devices I suppose it would have been worse had the cable line not been properly grounded however I'm almost certain the surge occurred in the AC electrical supply as I lost a hdmi port on one Tivo, a computer PC and the electronic eye sensors for the garage door opener. Now the guy across the street he lost everything from his fridge, all his Tv's and even a coffee maker; practicly anything he had plugged into an electrical outlet fried so I doubt that a grounding rod would have helped him.

Might check your local electrical codes for assitance, different areas have different rules, a local electrician might be able to offer proper advice.


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

eboydog--
Sent you a private message!


----------



## Oldelpa (Mar 28, 2014)

Will I need a second Hulu plus account for a mini! I see netflix will cover two machines!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oldelpa said:


> Will I need a second Hulu plus account for a mini! I see netflix will cover two machines!


Didn't we already cover this?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Oldelpa said:


> I don't understand the lifetime service! If the service is attached to the box and not to you, and the warranty on the box is 1 year, what happens if the box flames out after 13 months? Is the lifetime service a crap shoot?


It's a gamble, but over time, Lifetime is far cheaper. For the Roamio itself, the only thing likely to fail is the hard drive, which is easily replaceable.



Oldelpa said:


> Please understand I'm a senior and sometimes this stuff boggles my mind! I just bought a Roku (which I'm taking back and replacing with TiVo) that was new tech to me!


Two rather different devices. I have a TiVo system, Roku, Apple TV, and a plethora of other devices.


----------

